# WPRR

## r3gt

http://awards-hamradio.club

----------


## RU3KU

> http://awards-hamradio.club     (ADIF)    .


     ...

----------


## r3gt

http://awards-hamradio.club

CALL


1
RA4HL
23432

2
RN3QN
22574

3
RU9CZ
21446

4
RX4HJ
20275

5
R6DX
18222

6
RA6WF
13877

7
RA2FN
13395

8
RU4A
12671

9
RA4AAT
10324

10
UT2SQ
9756

11
UA9AEU
7905

12
RV3KS
6790

13
RD3TBQ
6501

14
RU4AX
5358

15
R4AAR
5158

16
R3MAF
4857

17
R3WW
4151

18
D1M
2927

19
RN4ABD
2728

20
R9LAR
2713

21
R7MG
2211

22
R3RT
1825

23
R3KCC
1472

24
UR4QSN
1425

25
R2DKK
1392

26
UA0AOS
1390

27
RZ4AWB
1341

28
R6DGJ
1278

29
R3GT
1141

30
5B4ALP
1123

31
EW1ED
262

32
UR9MB
0

33
UA4PCF
0

34
RV9CM
0

----------

